# What Games Are You Looking Forward To?



## Kaodi (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll start with these, though there are  probably more.

Black & White 2, Dungeon Siege 2, StarCraft: Ghost, The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, Dragonshard, Metroid Prime 3.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 1, 2005)

I have to say that I have not seen one preview (for PC) that has me looking forward to a release, nothing is saying BUY ME.   :\


----------



## shadowlight (Aug 1, 2005)

Burnout (for PSP)
Untold Legends 2 (for PSP)
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (for Gamecube)


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 1, 2005)

video games lost their thrill for me when the current generation become about bigger guns, t&a, and "doesn't it look nice?" instead of "isn't it fun?"

so the answer is 

ZELDA

zelda, zelda and zelda. 

wind waker was a disappointment.  (too easy, and the sailing was too boring)  but i won't give up on a classic series after 1 game.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll be looking forward to Metroid Prime 3 as long as it isn't so much of a rehash as MP2 was.  The original was a great game, but the sequel just bored me to death, because it was all done before.  There needs to be some innovation there or else I will very probably pass on it.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 1, 2005)

For now, Civ4.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 1, 2005)

Neverwinter Nights 2
Civ 4 - kinda

That's about it.


----------



## Setanta (Aug 1, 2005)

Age of Dragons is the only one I'm looking forward to, and it's a ways off.


----------



## Andre (Aug 1, 2005)

*Space Empires V*

*Strategic Command 2*

*Heroes of Might and Magic V * (maybe)

*Civ 4* (maybe)

*Neverwinter Nights 2* (maybe)

"maybe" = wait for reviews before buying


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 1, 2005)

Nightlife, for the Sims 2.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 1, 2005)

NWN 2
Civ 4 (maybe -- I still play Civ 2 !!)
D&D Online (maybe, depending upon pricing)


----------



## Renton (Aug 1, 2005)

NWN2
Civ 4
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
D&D Online
F.E.A.R.
Warhammer (the Namco RTS)
Warhammer Online


----------



## Brain (Aug 1, 2005)

Age of Empires III
Civilization 4
Neverwinter Nights 2
Heroes of Might and Magic V
Dungeon Siege 2


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 2, 2005)

In no particular order...

Final Fantasy XII
Kingdom Hearts 2
NWN 2
D&D Online (but like a lot of people, depends on pricing and features)
Black & White 2 (loved the first; second looks absolutely incredible)
TLoZ: Twilight Princess (I LOVED Windwaker and both N64 Zelda. It's difficult for a Zelda game to disappoint me thus far!)


----------



## WingOver (Aug 2, 2005)

Quake IV looks promising.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 2, 2005)

*Guess I Forgot That One*

I wasn't thinking of this when I first posted, but I would like to see NWN 2 as well.

As for the Sims 2, I'll probably get both University and Nightlife, but I really want to see what some of the expansions in the future will be like...


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 2, 2005)

Final Fantasy XII (PS2)
X-men Legends 2 (Xbox)
Civ4 (PC)
God of War 2 (when eventually announced for PS3)   - GoW may be my favorite game of this decade
SSX: On Tour (PS2 or Xbox, not sure yet)
Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories (PSP)
Resident Evil 5 (PS3)
Out of the Park Baseball 7 (PC)
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (Xbox360/PC)

I feel like I'm forgetting an RPG in there. For the record I am looking forward to the new Zelda game but not as much as as other titles I listed.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 2, 2005)

stevelabny said:
			
		

> video games lost their thrill for me when the current generation become about bigger guns, t&a, and "doesn't it look nice?" instead of "isn't it fun?"
> 
> so the answer is
> 
> ...



Bah.  Try God of War or Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas for some fun.    Heck, throw KotOR 1 or 2 in there for good measure.  There's more under the sun than Zelda out now and coming up, you just have to look a little bit for it.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm looking forward to (in no particular order):

- Final Fantasy XII (PS2)
- Dragon Quest VIII (PS2)
- Kingdom Hearts II (PS2)
- Tales of Legendia (PS2)
- Radiata Stories (PS2)
- SSX: On Tour (PS2)
- Zelda: TP (GCN)
- Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 2 (PS2)
- Dirge of Cerberus: Final Fantasy VII (PS2)
- Romancing SaGa: Minstrel Song (PS2)
- The Suffering 2 (Xbox)


----------



## Arashi Ravenblade (Aug 3, 2005)

- NeverWinter Nights 2
- Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion (x-box 360 version)
- Nightwatch (if its enough like halo, x-box  version)
- Halo 3 (when its officially announced)
- Pokemon Pearl/Diamond (if i ever get a DS)
- Call of Cthulhu Dark corner of the earth (PS2 version just because i havnt bought a ps2 game since 2003)
- Whatever that new console castlevania is called. (the one for ps2)
- FF12
- Dungeon Siege 2
- Gauntlet seven sorrows
- X-men legends 2
- Armada 2 (if it ever gets released, it was supposed to come out like back in 02)


----------



## Digital M@ (Aug 3, 2005)

I was going to say none, but then I saw the mention of ....
Gauntlet seven sorrows



Most of the other games mentined above are sequals.  My problem with sequals is they are the same game as the original.  I have found that while the graphics are nicer and there are some nice tweaks to the rules or gameplay, you can use the exact same strategies to play and it takes a lot of the fun away.  Such as CIV.  I played 1&2 and felt they were sol close and now I don't have time for those style games, they take an immense amount of time to learn and play.


----------



## Phaedrus (Aug 5, 2005)

Diablo 3.

Blizzard! Are you listening? Hurry up already!


----------



## The Merciful (Aug 6, 2005)

- *Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth*
- *Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion* (impatiently)
- *Bioshock* (I'd prefer real System Shock 3, but reality won't allow that it seems)


----------



## KenM (Aug 6, 2005)

The first Batttlefield 2 expansion. 
NWN 2


----------



## Skrit (Aug 6, 2005)

Hmm games I'm looking forward too.... there are so many.


F.E.A.R
EQ2 Desert of Flames
Quake 4
Ghost Recon 3 (Xbox 360)
Elder Scrolls 4
Perfect Dark Zero
Gears of War
DoW Winter Assault
Huxley (hope it will make me quit planetside)
Killzone 2
Supreme Commander
Burnout 4 (Xbox 360)
That's about all I can think of for now.. there are many more trust me.


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 6, 2005)

Not too many, but that's because I don't seem to play videogames nearly as much as I used to.

*Shadow the Hedgehog* (GCN)
*The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess* (GCN)
*Katamari Damacy* (DS)
*Super Smash Bros. Revolution* (Revolution)
*DBZ Budokai 3* (GCN. I honestly have no idea if this game will be coming out though. I've seen no reports of it...it just seems like it they brought over the first two, this one will get a GameCube version as well.)
*DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi* (GCN...at this point, a GCN version of this is really just wishful thinking on my part. It's too early to say.)
*Resident Evil 5* (Revolution...this one is completely up in the air though. I've seen websites claiming it will definately not come out for Revolution, sites claiming it may possibly come out for it, and sites reporting that now Nintendo and/or Capcom has stated it will all but certainly come out for it.   )


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 6, 2005)

Dragon Age
Neverwinter Nights 2
Civilization 4
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
World of Warcraft Expansion Pack
Starcraft: Ghost


----------



## Lazybones (Aug 6, 2005)

Pretty much just NWN2. I was interested in the BF2 pack but it looks like it will be totally separate instead of just adding features to the regular game, so I'll probably play some BF2SP servers for variety. Also, night vision in past games has given me piercing headaches so I'll have to see how that works out. 

I'll probably get Call of Duty 2 but its MP will have to be really special to pull me off BF2.


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Aug 7, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> - Dragon Quest VIII (PS2)



I think Dragon Warrior for NES was called Dragon Quest in Japan - is this essentially a new Dragon Warrior game?  Now there's something I didn't think I'd see.  I'd buy that.


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Aug 7, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> Warhammer (the Namco RTS)
> Warhammer Online



Either of these is a go for me.  WH Online would be the MMORPG, correct?  So they're going ahead with that?


----------



## Renton (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, another company picked up the rights.  They are staring over from scratch with it, from what I can tell.  

The RTS is being done by Namco, and the last PC Gamer did a cover story on it.


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 7, 2005)

Jerome Steelsides said:
			
		

> I think Dragon Warrior for NES was called Dragon Quest in Japan - is this essentially a new Dragon Warrior game?




From what I can tell, yes.


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 8, 2005)

Starcraft: Ghost, KH2, FFXII, Fullmetal Alchemist 3 (I know there's no previews yet, but if they improve on the shortcomings of #2 as well as #2 improved over #1, it could be god in game form)


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 8, 2005)

Zulithe said:
			
		

> D&D Online




It's going to suck, and I'll tell you why: you only get XP from quests.  You AREN'T ALLOWED to just grind (kill monsters for fun and XP).  It's absolutely stupid.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 8, 2005)

Zweihänder said:
			
		

> It's going to suck, and I'll tell you why: you only get XP from quests.  You AREN'T ALLOWED to just grind (kill monsters for fun and XP).  It's absolutely stupid.



Hmm. That might actually change my mind about MMORPG.

Might. I still have this hang-up about paying monthly fees.


----------



## spider_minion (Aug 8, 2005)

Arashi Ravenblade said:
			
		

> - Whatever that new console castlevania is called. (the one for ps2)




That would be Castlevania: Curse of Darkness (which I am eagerly awaiting as well)

Others include:
-Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow (DS)
-X-Men Legends 2 (PC)
-Monster Madness (PC)
-Worms 4: Mayhem (PC)

And like many of the other people here:
-Neverwinter Nights 2
-Final Fantasy XII


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 8, 2005)

Jerome Steelsides said:
			
		

> I think Dragon Warrior for NES was called Dragon Quest in Japan - is this essentially a new Dragon Warrior game?  Now there's something I didn't think I'd see.  I'd buy that.



Indeed it is. They finally decided to stick with the Japanese name for the North American version.


----------



## Welverin (Aug 8, 2005)

The only thinkg I can think of that hasn't been mentioned is Soul Calibur 3 (I wish they had a different naming convention for these).



			
				John Crichton said:
			
		

> God of War 2 (when eventually announced for PS3)   - GoW may be my favorite game of this decade




Wow, you ended up really liking that, too bad more people around here didn't listen to us.



			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> Indeed it is. They finally decided to stick with the Japanese name for the North American version.




To be fair the reason they change was a legal issue.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Aug 8, 2005)

Zweihänder said:
			
		

> It's going to rock, and I'll tell you why: you only get XP from quests.  You AREN'T ALLOWED to just grind (kill monsters for fun and XP).  It's absolutely awesome.





Fixed.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 8, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Wow, you ended up really liking that, too bad more people around didn't listen to use.



Oh yeah.  That game is intense and FUN, which is the most important thing.  The only thing that was a bit of a letdown was the platforming elements (jump/miss & die) and the last part of the final fight.  The rest of the game which is about 95% was just amazing.


----------



## Chuckling Ogre (Aug 9, 2005)

*Civ 4*

Civ 4...

The only game I'm really intreasted in... 
 

Civ addict...

I should sign up for Civ aholics anonymous


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 9, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> To be fair the reason they change was legal



Yes, that is exactly why ('to be fair'?).

My point was that the legalities were worked out, and they decided to stick with Dragon Quest for this installment (they could have just named it Dragon Warrior again and been done with it).


----------



## javapadawan (Aug 9, 2005)

Animal Crossing (DS)
Trauma Center: Under the Knife (DS)
Shadow of the Colossus (PS2)
Tomb Raider: Legend (PS2)
Stubbs the Zombie (PC)


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's my list:

Quake IV
Neverwinter Nights 2
D&D Online (I like the idea of no grinding.  Too much grinding leads to a BORING game...like EQ.)
Civ 4
X-Men Legends 2 (On the PC this time!!!)
Dungeon Siege 2

Edit: I just noticed the expansion pack for Sacred.  This is added as well.

Kane


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 10, 2005)

Chuckling Ogre said:
			
		

> Civ addict...
> 
> I should sign up for Civ aholics anonymous



Welcome to CivAnon


----------



## Welverin (Aug 10, 2005)

I remembered another game I'm interested in, Shadow of the Colossus (formerly Wanda and the Colossus). It's by the people who made Ico.



			
				John Crichton said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.  That game is intense and FUN, which is the most important thing.  The only thing that was a bit of a letdown was the platforming elements (jump/miss & die) and the last part of the final fight.  The rest of the game which is about 95% was just amazing.




No kidding, I died tens, if not hundreds, of times and only a few were in combat, the rest were from falling off of platforms.



			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> Yes, that is exactly why ('to be fair'?).
> 
> My point was that the legalities were worked out, and they decided to stick with Dragon Quest for this installment (they could have just named it Dragon Warrior again and been done with it).




Ah, the way you worded it didn't express that, they didn't have a choice in the matter.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 10, 2005)

I downloaded the demo for Dragonshards last night.  I like it.  The first scenario was more action oriented than resource management, which I like.  I'm going to play through at least another scenario tonight and see if it keeps the action up.  So far though, I may have to add it to my list.

Kane


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 11, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> I remembered another game I'm interested in, Shadow of the Colossus (formerly Wanda and the Colossus). It's by the people who made Ico.



Put me down for that one, too.  I never finished Ico (don't know why) but it was a fun/original game.



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> No kidding, I died tens, if not hundreds, of times and only a few were in combat, the rest were from falling off of platforms.



Guh.  The stupid Hades level would have been SO much more fun w/o all that stuff getting in the way.  Such a great looking level, too...


----------



## Ferret (Aug 11, 2005)

1. Fallout 3
2. Half-life 2: The lost coast
3. Half-life 2: Aftermath
4. Half-life 3
5. Quake 4
6. I dunno what it's called but I want to say...aliens? In the same PC Gamer mag as Quake 4
7. Zelda: TP


----------



## Welverin (Aug 11, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Put me down for that one, too.  I never finished Ico (don't know why) but it was a fun/original game.




I played a demo of Ico, but that's it. SotC however has me intrigued.



> Guh.  The stupid Hades level would have been SO much more fun w/o all that stuff getting in the way.  Such a great looking level, too...




Even as it was it would have been o.k. if you took out the blades on the log thingies.

What really annoyed me is when I'd die for the fifty billionth time and it would ask me if I wanted to start over again on easy, the only difference being weaker enemies.



			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> 1. Fallout 3
> 2. Half-life 2: The lost coast
> 3. Half-life 2: Aftermath
> 4. Half-life 3




Any of these actually on the way (the HL2 things in particular) or is it just wishful thinking?


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 12, 2005)

Battlestations: Midway (Xbox)

I know WWII naval battle in the Pacific probably isn't going break any sales records, but that's the top of my, otherwise, short list.

Carl


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 12, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Even as it was it would have been o.k. if you took out the blades on the log thingies.
> 
> What really annoyed me is when I'd die for the fifty billionth time and it would ask me if I wanted to start over again on easy, the only difference being weaker enemies.



Yeah, I recall screaming at the screen one time.  I felt like the game was mocking me at that point.  "So, you can't get past this part, eh?  Well, try it on WUSS MODE."

*Rrrrr*


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 12, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Any of these actually on the way (the HL2 things in particular) or is it just wishful thinking?



Half-Life 2: Aftermath is.


----------



## Welverin (Aug 13, 2005)

addition: Gunstar Super Heroes. the next PoP.

of course I still feel like I'm forgeting something, but what are you going to do.



			
				John Crichton said:
			
		

> Yeah, I recall screaming at the screen one time.  I felt like the game was mocking me at that point.  "So, you can't get past this part, eh?  Well, try it on WUSS MODE."
> 
> *Rrrrr*




It would be less annoing, insulting?, if it would make a damn bit of difference to what I was having trouble with, but noooo, all it does is mock you.



			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> Half-Life 2: Aftermath is.




ooooooo


----------



## Ferret (Aug 13, 2005)

All are on the way or so I am informed.

Lost coast is a level that never made it into Half-life 2, part of highway 17. And Valve have designed it to dole out serious hurt to your weak and insignificant Videocards, it introduce manny new lighting techniques: When you move from light to dark it takes a second to adjust, stained glass colours the light going though it, and more. Oh and it's free. 

Aftermath deals with the events after Half-life two, should involve more interaction with Alyx. It was going to be free (as far as could have been told) but some suits wanted it sold on shelves as well as on steam so it probably won't be.

Half-life three will happen, but I have ne reason to believe it will be sooner then 2006 (middle to late-ish? Either way it's a complete guess on my part.)

Fallout 3 was about 3/4 of the way done (pure guess, it was "nearly done") when the company making it dropped it. The rights have been sold to Bethesda, and is in pre-production, I don't know what they will do with it, people think it might be completelty ruined but they are say they wish to be faithful.


----------



## Renton (Aug 15, 2005)

PLayed the demo level of F.E.A.R. tonight.  Good spooky fun with headphones on and the lights out.  Jumped out of my skin a couple of times.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 15, 2005)

PC
Age of Empires III
Diablo 3 (You listening Blizzard?)
Dragonshard
Final Fantasy XI: The Vana’diel Collection
Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Myst V: End of Ages
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2006

PS2
Battlefield 2: Modern Combat
Colosseum: Road to Freedom
History Channel: The American Civil War
Jaws Unleashed
Phantasy Star Universe
Romancing SaGa
Scooby-Doo Unmasked
Starcraft Ghost
The Incredibles 2: Rise of the Underminer
Ultimate Spiderman
Megaman X Collection

X-Box
Aeon Flux
Call of Cthulhu
Capcom Classics Collection
Castlevania: Curse of Darkness
Chroniclices of Narnia
Evil Dead 3: Regeneration
Fireblade 2 (hoping for it)
The Matrix: Path of Neo Limited Edition
Lara Croft Tomb Raider: Legend
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3: Mutant Nightmare 
True Crime: Streetsof LA2 (hoping for it)


----------



## Welverin (Aug 15, 2005)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Fallout 3 was about 3/4 of the way done (pure guess, it was "nearly done") when the company making it dropped it.




Well if it was Interplay, which wold seem likely, they went under, which would put a damper on any further development.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 15, 2005)

Ah thats right I wasn't sure if it was Interplay or BioWare or black isle that went under, some of which is jsut a small section of one thing or another....  I am one to wise with these things. However Fallout 3 _is_ in preproduction with Bethesda: Proof


----------



## Skrit (Aug 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Diablo 3 (You listening Blizzard?)




Most of the Diablo people left blizzard and are now making Hellgate: london a futuristic FPS game sort of like diablo. So if blizzard does make another Diablo game it will be with the guys who made it Famous...


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 16, 2005)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Ah thats right I wasn't sure if it was Interplay or BioWare or black isle that went under, some of which is jsut a small section of one thing or another....  I am one to wise with these things. However Fallout 3 _is_ in preproduction with Bethesda: Proof



I don't think BioWare went under since they managed to release _Jade Empire._


----------



## Ferret (Aug 16, 2005)

If I said Jade what? Would that show how little I knew about the gaming industry....

I am looking forwardsto Hellgate: London


----------



## JamesL85 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm still holding my breath for Duke Nuke'em Forever!!!!   :\ 

James


----------



## thatdarncat (Aug 16, 2005)

City of Villians?

...


----------



## Kanegrundar (Aug 16, 2005)

JamesL85 said:
			
		

> I'm still holding my breath for Duke Nuke'em Forever!!!!   :\
> 
> James



 Heh.  I gave up on that one years ago.  Supposedly, the folks at PCGamer have seen it running.  Maybe it will see the light of day...

Kane


----------



## WingOver (Aug 17, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> PLayed the demo level of F.E.A.R. tonight.  Good spooky fun with headphones on and the lights out.  Jumped out of my skin a couple of times.




I was wondering if anyone tried that one out.  I kept seeing the ads so I tried it.  It's pretty cool!  Some of the creep-out parts actually scared me, and it wasn't a cheesey gimmick.  Might have to pick this one up.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 17, 2005)

Am I the only one who can't wait until Mario Baseball?


----------



## Pants (Aug 17, 2005)

Phaedrus said:
			
		

> Diablo 3.
> 
> Blizzard! Are you listening? Hurry up already!



StarCraft 2 damnit! 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who can't wait until Mario Baseball?



Apparently 

What I'm looking forward to:
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
WHFRP RTS (too many acronyms!  )
StarCraft: Ghost (if it ever comes out)
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (or, as I like to call it 'Videocard Meltdown 2006'  )
Half-Life: Aftermath


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 17, 2005)

Pants said:
			
		

> Apparently




Bah!  All the Mario sports games are insanely fun. Didn't actually realize the baseball one would be out so soon until today. Just have to make it to the end of the month.



> Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess




Sadly, this got delayed(again) to April 2006. Of course, it doesn't sound like a "the game isn't finished yet" delay, but more of a "we want to make it better/add more" delay.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 17, 2005)

Ferret said:
			
		

> If I said Jade what? Would that show how little I knew about the gaming industry....
> 
> I am looking forwardsto Hellgate: London



Mmm. I'd be skeptical of your statement since you know of _Hellgate: London._


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2005)

StarCraft 2 (and please not in the inferior WarCraft 3 style!)
Dungeons & Dragons Online
Neverwinter Nights 2
Spellforce 2

Bye
Thanee


----------



## JamesL85 (Aug 17, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Kanegrundar*
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by *JamesL85*
> ...




I try to go here every six months or so, just to check up on things.....The Duke 4 FAQ hasn't been updated since January......

OK....So maybe I'm not holding my breath (not for 5 years), but I still have a little hope....

James


----------



## Renton (Aug 17, 2005)

WingOver said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone tried that one out.  I kept seeing the ads so I tried it.  It's pretty cool!  Some of the creep-out parts actually scared me, and it wasn't a cheesey gimmick.  Might have to pick this one up.




Yeah, creepiest game i've played in a while.  Even the actual "fighting" bits in the latter part of the demo were quite gripping, in an "oh crap, where are they?" kind of way.  It also ran pretty well for me at max graphics which is nice.  I'll def pick this one up when it gets a full release.


----------



## Renton (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> StarCraft 2 (and please not in the inferior WarCraft 3 style!)
> Bye
> Thanee






What did parts of the War3 style did you not like?


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (Aug 17, 2005)

1. Soul Calibur 3 (PS2 )
2. Grandia 3 (PS2)
3. Dragon Quest VIII (PS2)
4. Wild ARMs: Alter Code F (PS2)
5. Wild ARMs: The Fourth Detonator (PS2)
6. Heroes of Might and Magic V (PC)
7. Suikoden Tactics (PS2)
8. Legend of Zelda: Twighlight Princess (GC)
9. Civilization 4 (PC)
10. NBA 2K6 (GC, probably)
11. Metroid Prime 3 (GC)
12. Radiata Stories (PS2)
13. Dragonshard (PC)
14. Final Fantasy XII (PS2)
15. Unreal Tournament 2006 (PC)

SC3, despite being a PS2 exclusive  looks absolutely amazing.  I'd vastly prefer it for the Cube.
I've been highly dissapointed with the PS2 (and handful of Cube) RPGs, but the PS1 generation's best came at the end, so there's still some hope.  Grandia 3 looks like the best of a very solid bunch, followed closely by DQ8, and I've yet to play a Wild ARMs I didn't like.  FF12 would be higher if it weren't for its apparently (and appallingly) MMORPG-style battle system.
Heroes of Might & Magic 5 would headline the list if I could only believe it a return to the style of Heroes 2 and 3.  From what I've seen so far, the new management hasn't made any attempt to regain the graphical panache of classic Might and Magics, so I doubt they've bent themselves out of shape to restore the gameplay.  Still, Heroes is Heroes; I've given hundreds of hours to past versions, I'll give at least a chance to this one.
Civ4 is... Civ.  Bah.  Alpha Centauri was infinitely superior.  I'd pay $100+ for a new Alpha Centauri game, but this is the next best thing, I guess.
Zelda is Zelda.  Always fun, never my favorite.
For Metroid, see Zelda.  
Who's making the next NBA game, anyway, SEGA or EA?  Doesn't much matter, I'll buy it at launch regardless.  Still, I'm not as hyped as I was last year.
Dragonshard looks like the first interesting RTS since Warcraft 3.  I'll give it a shot, but I don't have high hopes for it.  TBS (Turn-based Strategy) > RTS.
UT '06 would be higher if it weren't probably more than a year away.  By this time next year, it could be the only one left from this list.    I doubt Heroes V will be out by then, though.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 17, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Mmm. I'd be skeptical of your statement since you know of _Hellgate: London._





It was in a PCGamer mag with Half-life two stuff. What can I say? Also, I _have_ heard of it, it's an RPG with an oriental theme, other then that and I know nothing.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> What did parts of the War3 style did you not like?




Many of the visual effects, the 3d stuff, the weird zooming, etc.
Also some gameplay-related things, mostly the avatars and somewhat low number of total units.

And Starcraft 2 just is more fun to play than Warcraft 3.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mercule (Aug 18, 2005)

Civ 4
Civ 4
Civ 4
Zelda: Twilight Princess
Civ 4


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 18, 2005)

sigh. 
now that zelda is delayed
(and to me it sounded more like a delay this because we're delaying the revolution and we want to stretch out the cubes life as much as possible)

sign me up for mario baseball and soccer. 
although i dont know who ill be able to play with because some of my sports fan friends are already saying they dont want to deal with the "nonsense" during mario baseball (cuz i can slaughter them in mario tennis because i'm better at the nonsense)

geist looks like it might be fun. anyone play it yet?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 18, 2005)

STARFLIGHT III

I figure I should only have to wait another 3-5 years for this highly anticipated piece of vaporware.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 18, 2005)

Geist? Also Revolution (Next Gen Nintendo) will play Game cube games. Oh yeah


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 23, 2005)

MoogleEmpMog said:
			
		

> 2. Grandia 3 (PS2)
> 5. Wild ARMs: The Fourth Detonator (PS2)
> 
> Grandia 3 looks like the best of a very solid bunch, ..., and I've yet to play a Wild ARMs I didn't like.



Unfortunately, neither of them have been announced for North America.

I'm not holding my breath (sadly  ).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 24, 2005)

Master of Orion 4. Hopefully it'll use a style that merges 2 & 3. Three was just a freakin' headache, gave it to a friend that already bought a copy.  :\


----------



## Zym (Aug 24, 2005)

NWN 2
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (possibly) - haven't played any Elder Scrolls since um the first 3 if I recall.
D&D Online
CoV (perhaps - got bored of CoH in about 2 months, so not too sure...)

I'll probably check these three out primarily, who knows what else, depends on what catches the eye and what I see mentioned in chat/on BBS's.


----------



## MoogleEmpMog (Aug 27, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, neither of them have been announced for North America.
> 
> I'm not holding my breath (sadly  ).




Grandia 3, at least, is all but assured a US release.  The first two did well overseas, and SquareEnix is publishing this one, and they port almost everything these days.

However, you may be right about WA4.


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 27, 2005)

MoogleEmpMog said:
			
		

> Grandia 3, at least, is all but assured a US release.  The first two did well overseas, and SquareEnix is publishing this one, and they port almost everything these days.



You'd be surprised at how much they don't, actually (my IGN wishlist is riddled with SquareEnix games that'll never see the light of day in North America).

I'm somewhat concerned that they haven't announced it for North America by this time... and many overseas RPG releases have been botched in the past. If they haven't announced it (especially by now) - I'm pretty concerned and not optimistic.

(I sure as heck hope you're right and I'm wrong, though!)



> However, you may be right about WA4.



I am sad.


----------



## Ravenknight (Sep 2, 2005)

TES IV. Oblivion. I´m an addict of the game even before it´s release.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 5, 2005)

Just read a blurb in EGM about Rebelstar: Tactical Command for the GBA, in which they mentioned it was by some people behind X-COM, so that can be added to my list along with the hopefully true news about Shenmue 3.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Sep 6, 2005)

Zweihänder said:
			
		

> It's going to suck, and I'll tell you why: you only get XP from quests.  You AREN'T ALLOWED to just grind (kill monsters for fun and XP).  It's absolutely stupid.




Questing only sounds fun in theory, but I'm worried that we won't be able to solo.  That's a part of grinding that people overlook.  I'm also worried that there _will_ be some soloable classes and that they'll try to nerf them.  Example: Warforged sorceror, that's a combo that brings quite a lot to the table.  He can heal himself, cast _knock_ on chests, summon beasties for melee, and can zap stuff. D&D isn't balanced for an MMORPG and the spell point system only makes things worse.

So I'm worried that:

a) you won't be able to solo
b) some people will be able to solo

And if that doesn't make sense, you've never seen a design team put the smackdown on your character because some uber-guild found a loophole in the game.


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Sep 13, 2005)

Civ 4
Elder scrolls 4 oblivion
ultimate spiderman
burnout revenge(best racing games evar)
Zelda
Dawn of war expansion
mario baseball
city of villains(though likely short lived entertianemnt)
   Maybe's
   final fantasy 12(the protaganist looks really um lame, and FF x and x-2 sucked IMO)
   D&D online( it goes to level 10 but with 50 levels of gradiation, yeah right, and lack of solobility)
   stargraft ghost


----------



## Shard O'Glase (Sep 13, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Questing only sounds fun in theory, but I'm worried that we won't be able to solo.  That's a part of grinding that people overlook.  I'm also worried that there _will_ be some soloable classes and that they'll try to nerf them.  Example: Warforged sorceror, that's a combo that brings quite a lot to the table.  He can heal himself, cast _knock_ on chests, summon beasties for melee, and can zap stuff. D&D isn't balanced for an MMORPG and the spell point system only makes things worse.
> 
> So I'm worried that:
> 
> ...




Yeah that's my biggest problem.  I generally like to solo with the option of group play.  If you can't solo like they say I doubt I'll get it.  I'm cool with quest being the only XP source in fact I like the idea, but they should have tons of solo quests.  Heck since most quest places are instances it should have variable threats based on the number of people in the instance.


----------



## John Crichton (Sep 13, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy XII (PS2)
> X-men Legends 2 (Xbox)
> Civ4 (PC)
> God of War 2 (when eventually announced for PS3)   - GoW may be my favorite game of this decade
> ...



I just remember the RPG I think I was forgetting:  Phantasy Star Universe (PS2)

I liked PSO but I really like that there is a complete solo/story part to this game.  I've been itching for another true PS since PS4.


----------

